# Need info in NZ



## lordkingster (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi,

I am 30 and i am moving to newzealand in sometime. I am software engr and married as well. I own a website design and development company. I am in this business for more than 4 years now. 

I need a feedback about newzealand? Regarding jobs, salaries, living expenses, child upbringing, rents etc etc.

And yes my wife is also software engr.

Thanks,
Ahmed


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

You will have to be more specific about the design and the development technologies used and skill levels (int, senior), etc...


----------

